# Discussion:  "Call to Design Teams - Canadian Navy Monument, Ottawa, Ontario"



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2009)

In case you wanted to discuss this recent MERX listing:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/83742/post-814466.html#msg814466


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2009)

The Canadian Navy will celebrate its centennial in 2010, by unveiling a monument......in May 2011. 
Is the celebration committee staffed by the same people running the new ship acquisition scheduling?

Mind you, I guess it really isn't going to matter. Since it's being run by "_an internationally renowned jury of art and design professionals..._", my starting assumption is that the final memorial will not look remotely Naval, let alone even vaguely maritime. Pity.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The Canadian Navy will celebrate its centennial in 2010, by unveiling a monument......in May 2011.
> Is the celebration committee staffed by the same people running the new ship acquisition scheduling?
> 
> Mind you, I guess it really isn't going to matter. Since it's being run by "_an internationally renowned jury of art and design professionals..._", my starting assumption is that the final memorial will not look remotely Naval, let alone even vaguely maritime. Pity.



And maybe it will be and you would have moaned about it for no reason....


----------



## gwp (23 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The Canadian Navy will celebrate its centennial in 2010, by unveiling a monument......in May 2011.
> Is the celebration committee staffed by the same people running the new ship acquisition scheduling?



This is a joint endeavor by the National Capital Commission and the Canadian Navy Centennial Committee.  The NCC is the lead for the design competition and has out a call to artists. 

http://www.canadascapital.gc.ca/bins/ncc_web_content_page.asp?cid=16302-22559-22674&press=118085&lang=1


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Feb 2009)

gwp said:
			
		

> This is a joint endeavor by the National Capital Commission and the Canadian Navy Centennial Committee.  The NCC is the lead for the design competition and has out a call to artists.
> 
> http://www.canadascapital.gc.ca/bins/ncc_web_content_page.asp?cid=16302-22559-22674&press=118085&lang=1



If this was a range practice, I would now be waving the indicator to the left and right in a large arc.


----------



## gwp (25 Feb 2009)

Unveiling the monument will be the last several events that will take place across Canada beginning in 2009 and occuring mostly between May 4, 2010 and the first week of May 2011 -- the Centennial Year window. 

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/centennial/3/3-c_eng.asp

The first week of May is significant to the Navy for two reasons.  
The Naval Service Act was passed May 4, 1910 and 
Battle of the Atlantic Sunday is the first Sunday in May that marks the longest battle of the Second World War.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 May 2012)

AND.... here it is.  Personally, I don't get it.  New navy monument dedicated in Ottawa


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> AND.... here it is.  Personally, I don't get it.  New navy monument dedicated in Ottawa



Me neither.  Looks like the tip of an iceberg.......   :dunno:


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2012)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> > ....my starting assumption is that the final memorial will not look remotely Naval, let alone even vaguely maritime. Pity.
> 
> 
> And maybe it will be and you would have moaned about it for no reason....









      op:

...although apparently the "use of the naval colours (black, white and gold) creates an open space charged with meaning."   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 May 2012)

Maybe it's a Ferreo Roche dropped by the gods onto a iceberg.  mmmmm chocolate.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a Ferreo Roche dropped by the gods onto a iceberg.  mmmmm chocolate.




 :rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And maybe it will be and you would have moaned about it for no reason....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you were gracious enough not to mention the timeline....


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you were gracious enough not to mention the timeline....


Gracious to a fault. I'm like that


----------

